# Clubbers Journal...



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

After over 5/6 weeks of zero training due to working away and having bust floating ribs on one side im finally able to lift and eat properly again. Been an absolute ball ache over the last month & half, heavy work load with late nights, early starts and staying away from home + i badly hurt my ribs down one side while working the Doors, that was fecking painful! Couldnt train anything while my ribs were bust, couldnt even sit down without a constant dull ache. Took at least a good 4 weeks for them to settle and the aching to stop, nightmare!

Now the bulk of the away work has finish im able to get back into the gym, been missing that long everyone thought id moved lol. Diet and timings are getting back on track aswell, which has been shocking. Being stuck in a van most of the day travelling around and living off sandwiches isnt great. Had a fatty breakfast most days and not eatting a proper meal till late at night when we landed at the digs. Then it was washed down with Koppaberg or Guinness lol. Took some supplements with me but being away for 4/5 days at a time doesnt work well, limited to what i can take and use.

Anyways, back in the gym now so back on gear too. Came completely off the day after i bust my ribs, never the game was up for quite some time so pointless running any AAS. Wont be training so why bother. Didnt even cruise on a low dose, just come off. I did run some Proviron @ 100mg around week 3/4 of being off, but only didnt stay on them long. Noticed they thinned my hair tho, gits! lol. Didnt bother with any PCT meds either, again pointless as i knew soon as my work was done and ribs were recovered my winter bulk would start. And here it is;

4ml EW wc TT-500mg

2ml EW wc EQ 500mg

60mg DS Dbol ED for 4 weeks, drop down to 40mg ED after that.

4iu Original Hyge pre-bed training days.

Started this near two weeks ago. So far ive gone from 16st 12/13lb to todays weight of 17.4

shaved back hair today and chest fur is going tomorrow, so hopefully get some starting pics up. Fingers crossed there should be a good difference later down the line in terms of definition, but will be bloated i bet due to the high dose of oils etc. Should get a good winter coat on me.

Todays session, Shoulders & Tri's (first time in over 5 weeks)

*Seated BB Press (smith);*

12+ reps @ 50kg (warm up)

8x 80kg

6x 100kg (failure)

*Standing DB Flys;*

failure @ 30lb DBs

2x failure @ 35lb (2nd set was suprised at the weight difference, stamina dropped loads. Did round 8 reps for 2nd & 3rd sets)

*Upright Row;*

12x 40kg

10x 50kg

6x 50kg

*Close Grip Push Downs;*

12x 80lb

10x 100lb

failure (around 8+) @ 120lb.

*Rope Pull downs;*

4x failure sets at 60lb (compeletly exhausted tri's till couldnt even lift the weight off the stack)

*Done.*

see what aches tomorrow lol

strength wasnt too bad, but stamina is def down, just hit a wall on one or two sets, but thats understandable with the time ive had off. Didnt feel my shoulders were that well worked afterwards, probably due to my tri's hurting so much ha. Theyre gonna be sore!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Subbed


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

will be a good journal for sure,good luck.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats some course mate, fair play...

No wonder your a fu*king unit !


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I will sit in on this.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Subbed, thought you would have gone four more EQ though ?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good luck, I'm keen to see how this goes


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Subbed :thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Milky said:


> Thats some course mate, fair play...
> 
> No wonder your a fu*king unit !


lol. Hopefully everythings dosed right and gains fly on. Just need to break back into my routines, should be fine tho.

did legs last wednesday, cant even remember when i trained them before that, was crippled for 4 days afterwards ha. Only did 9 sets on 3 different exercises too lol. Light/Med weight. Knew they'd hurt but not that much. Least ive stretched them, should be better this week.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Subbed m8, gl with it all


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

One of only a few journals I'll follow mate..

Look forward to this


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Subbed, Good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

also, just to note, like before, i do absolutely no cardio what so ever, zero, nothing. Weight and BF is controlled by diet and a fast metabolism


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

good luck mate


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Subbed.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

subbed, fancy writing down an average days diet?would like to see how much you are eating to put weight on.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

DOMS from shoulders & tri's arent too bad at all today, quite shocked, still tomorrow yet tho 

Did back today, just on its own. 30mins and done. Again i found strength hadnt dipped too much, but half way through a set my stamina vanished, was like hitting a brick wall. Lifting well then nothing, went near enough completely. Really squeezing the reps out, but suppose thats all good.

Ego lifted aswell, a few lads commenting on me having 5/6 weeks off yet still a half decent shape. Wearing my Worlds Gym vest so back was pumped and on display. Nicely shaven back but hairy chest lol. Chest fur has gone now, took bloody ages! lol. Took a quick pic front and back, will take a leg shot tomorrow after ive trained them and got some blood pumping round'um.

*Back;*

Hammer Strength Pull Downs;

15x 20kg ES

10x 40kg ES

9x 60kg ES

*Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs, to the front;*

failure @ 65kg

failure @ 80kg (round 10 reps with 1st and 2nd set)

failure @ 90kg (around 7/8 reps. Didnt count, just went till stamina failured).

*Close Grip Machine Rows;*

8x 200lb

8x 200lb

8x 200lb (could have gone heavier but TBH i was already aching and didnt want to be crippled. First day on back in 5/6 weeks ha)

*
Shrugs (smith)*

2x failure sets (12-15 reps) @ 80kg (extremely slow and controlled, contacting at the top for a long second or two)

failure @ 90kg (around 8-10 reps). Gonna feel these tomorrow! Stiff neck ha.

*Done.*

Appetite seems alittle suppressed too. Struggled last night with PWO meal. Unsure if its high dosage of meds or pre-workout stim, tho im not taking a large amount of stim, just 1x scoop SP Max, so could be the test or dbol effecting my appetite? Will push through it tho, getting back into the routine of it all.

Current pic


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

F&ck me, u still got it!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BB2 said:


> F&ck me, u still got it!


long way to go yet, winters only just starting


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Fukc me , your going to be a animal when you have finished. I am ordering some T500 this week, but will be sticking to 2ml a week until after xmas


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Beast mate impressive!

Subbed :thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Fukc me , your going to be a animal when you have finished. I am ordering some T500 this week, but will be sticking to 2ml a week until after xmas


cool. Have to let me know if you get any PIP from it. Im getting some from mine, nothing major, could just be from sites i havent used in ages, but PIP stays for around 4 days ish.

pinned both shoulders today so see what theyre like tomorrow and friday. EQ 500 is totally PIP free.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

officially crippled myself! lol

woke up at 2am in pain then again at 4am. Lat DOMS already!

I cant lift and stretch out my arms properly im that sore.....could cry pmsl.

training partner is even worse than i am lol.

was planning on training legs tonight but decided to play it safe and relax. Will train legs tomorrow and give upper body a break till perhaps next week now, usually do legs Thursday and chest & Bi's Friday. Dont want to be crippled with massive DOMS for the weekend + got a night shift Sunday so dont wanna feck myself up for that.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Did legs on Friday instead of the usual chest & bi's, was still recovering from training back so knocked all upper body work on the head for the remainder of the week. Cant remember what i did for legs, cant even remember if i did them on my own or with someone lol. Was a long week!

Appetite still feels suppressed, but ive got a sore throat and a slight blocked nose so think whatever germs ive got are keeping my week intake low. Looking at food and picking at it, when i should be shredding it.

Did shoulder and tri's today. Gyms replaced its trusty old cable cross with a new smaller one. Its ok, but weights arent right. Full stack says 200lb, and was doing close grip push downs easy with it, while the normal machine i use i go upto what is marked 120, which id image is lbs? Will bizarre.

had a late work shift sunday till monday morning, home for 4am. So wasnt bouncing around full of energy. Up at 330am tomorrow too, grr.

*
Shoulders & Tri's*

*
Seated BB Press (smith);*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

7x 90kg

*Cable Extensions;*

12x cant remember lol

10x 60lb

10x 60lb

*Reverse Grip Cable Extensions (starting behind the back);*

3x failure sets @ 50lb

*
Close Grip Push Downs;*

12x 150lb (new cable machine, sure the weights are completely wrong)

10x 175lb

8x 200lb

*Over Head Rope Extensions (done on original machine i use);*

10x 40lb (felt heavier than new machines 175lb ha)

10x 60lb

8x 70lb

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hit a nerve on a quad jab today too. Pin went in fine, but when started to inject got instant pain. Had to pull out and walk round the house for 5mins. Stuck the remaining oil in my glute. Went in a treat.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Always better in the ar$e


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Started on some mTren today, get some extra aggression for the gym and had some quite serious trouble on the doors over the weekend, so im loaded up on mtren ED now incase something happens this week. Did 0.7ml today, but thats only cus i used a 1ml syringe and the plunger was that far out and couldnt hold the syringe and push the plunger at the same time lol. Jab into a delt.

Had a few beers and a bag last night too, followed by some Zops to KO me. Needed to unwind with all the weekend **** on my mind lol. Was tired before training but did feel the extra boost from the mtren on lifts, but stamina wasnt on par with it.

*Back;*

*
Hammer Strength Pull Downs;*

12x 20kg ES

10x 40kg ES

10x 70kg ES

*Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs;*

10x 85kg

10x 95kg

10x 105kg

*Cable Rows;*

2x failure sets @ 200lb (fecked after that)

*Shurgs;*

15x 60kg

12x 100kg

6x 100kg (energy gone, exhausted)

*
Cable Curls (single arm);*

10x 3llb

10x 50lb

10x 60lb

10x 60lb

*Done. *


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Leg day yesterday. Got yet another stinging injection while pinning quads, must be very unlucky at the moment hitting things or coming close to.

*Seated Calve Rasies;*

15x 40kg

12x 60kg

10x 60kg

*Hack Squats (face down for calves);*

3x failure sets @ 190kg

*Hack Squats;*

12x 70

8x 100kg

failure @ 100kg (hamstrings very tight after these, infact my whole legs were tense lol)

*Leg Extensions;*

3x failure sets at 3/4 stack, weight unknown.

*SLDL;*

3x failure sets (around 10x reps) 110lb

*Done.*

Been using Pharma Assault pre-workout powder this week, SP Max ran out. Nice flavour, raspberry lemonade, mixes well and i do feel more of a kick from it than my old Gaspari SP. Pump isnt as good tho, and im also not rushing to the toilet as much with the Assault as i would SP Max lol

jabbed another 1ml ROHM mTren last night too. Expecting trouble this weekend on the doors after certain things from last week, so need a bigger bark and bite than every one else lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Will be watching this one mate!

Your cycle looks similar to what i was thinking although lower Test.

How do you rate the EQ? I can get the same one from WC and was thinking of using it but i hear very mixed reviews.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Will be watching this one mate!
> 
> Your cycle looks similar to what i was thinking although lower Test.
> 
> How do you rate the EQ? I can get the same one from WC and was thinking of using it but i hear very mixed reviews.


too early to say yet, but have used the 250mg version in the past and was spot on.

had a ****e few days recently, unable to train, jab, and struggled eatting. Had a massive migraine since sunday, been off work and stuck in bed with the curtains shut. Eyes have been sensitive to light and headache was unbelievable. Couldnt even watch TV or look at my mobile phone screen due to the pain it caused. Felt sick due to painkillers so didnt eat much. Havent had a migraine since my teens! Not nice.

darent get on the scales at the gym for abit, just know all the weight ive put on ive lost. Maybe wear smaller t-shirts to look bigger for abit pmsl. Just need to knuckle down now its finally gone and get back into it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nothing worse than a migraine.

Annoys me when people say ohhh I have a migraine. No you don't you have a headache, while your running around drinking coffee reading phone.

least your better and can get down the gym


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> too early to say yet, but have used the 250mg version in the past and was spot on.
> 
> had a ****e few days recently, unable to train, jab, and struggled eatting. Had a massive migraine since sunday, been off work and stuck in bed with the curtains shut. Eyes have been sensitive to light and headache was unbelievable. Couldnt even watch TV or look at my mobile phone screen due to the pain it caused. Felt sick due to painkillers so didnt eat much. Havent had a migraine since my teens! Not nice.
> 
> darent get on the scales at the gym for abit, just know all the weight ive put on ive lost. Maybe wear smaller t-shirts to look bigger for abit pmsl. Just need to knuckle down now its finally gone and get back into it.


Fair play mate, been thinking about using it for a while but some just say its not strong enough.

Sorry to hear about the migraine etc, once you get your appetite back you will be sweet and the weight will go back on mate.

In the mean time..... defo wear the smaller t-shirts


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck mate will be keeping an eye on this! All the best!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

ONly just spotted this, will be popping in to read mate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

quick back session today, just three excerises, in and out.

felt 10x better today than yesterday, migraine really screwed me up, never want another! Missed my jab day monday as my body just wasnt up for it, nor was it tuesday, so jabbed today and will again friday. Used delts, 1.5ml in each.

*Back;*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Pull Downs;*

12x 20kg ES

8x 40kg ES

8x 60kg

5x 70kg

*
Medium Grip Lat Pull Downs (to front);*

10x 80kg

8x 100kg

6x 110kg

*Shrugs;*

12x 100kg

10x 120kg

8/failure 120kg

*Done.*

was worried about getting on the scales today, hadnt eatten much or drank hardly any protein shakes over the last few days due to illness and completely loss of appetite, but was looking quite pumped even before i trained (good fitting t-shirt maybe lol), so jumped on and weighed myself out of interest. Was 17st 5lb. Was around 17.4 last friday so over the weekend and days of illness ive not lost anything. Bonus lol.

Also lowered by Dbol intake down to a daily cruising dose of 40mg now, from 60mg ED.

Been using this for my last few sessions instead of my usual SP Max. Dont think the pump is as good but the stims are much better. Dont seem to use the toilet as often with Pharma Assault as i would SP either lol, so will probably carry on using it.










also bought BBW Perfermance Protein Blend too. Peanut Butter flavour. Very thick even with water, tasty stuff, prefer it over MyoFusions peanut butter flavour, didnt like that at all.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Subbed big Guy


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

havent posting for a few days, just been busy and havent had the time.

Felt great last Thursday, considering the migraine i had for the start of the week. Did legs and it was that day i noticed all my juice was kicking in. Just a bizarre point in your cycle were everything just seems so much lighter all of a sudden. Has smashing the weights and felt strong as an Ox. Love that feel/time of your cycle.

*Thursday, Legs;*

*
*

*
Seated Calve Raises;*

12x 40kg

12x 60kg

8x 70kg

5x 70kg

*Calve Raises on Hack Squat machine;*

15x 120kg

12x 160kg

10x 200kg

10x 200kg

*Seated Leg Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack (unmarked weights/plates)

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack

12x full stack + 15kg plate added.

*Hack Squat;*

15x 80kg

12x 120kg

8x 140kg

*Done.*

*Friday; Chest & Bi's*

*
*

*
Incline Smith;*

15x 50kg

8x 90kg

8x 130kg

*
Seated Hammer Strength Press;*

failure @ 60kg ES

2x failure sets @ 80kg ES (5/6 reps on last set).

*Seated Incline Bench DB Curls;*

falure @ 40lb DB

failure @ 50lb DB

failure @ 60lb DB (finishing off about 8x reps per arm so could have gone heavier, just ran out of time.)


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Shoulders & Tri's*

*
*

*
Seated BB Press (smith);*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 90kg

*Seated DB Side Raises;*

12x 20lb DB

12x 25lb DB

12x 30lb

failure @ 20lb (drop set)

*
Upright BB Rows (smith);*

3x failure sets @ 40kg (around 10/12 reps each)

*
Close Grip Push Downs;*

10x 80lb

8x 110lb

6x 130lb

*Done.*

short and sweet.

thinking of dropping Dbol ED soon, perhaps switch to Tbol, which ive never used before, or Var.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Back;*

*Hammer Strength Pull Down;*

12x 35kg ES

8x 55kg ES

6x 75kg

*
Lat Pull Downs (medium grip);*

10x 80kg

8x 100kg

6x 110kg

3x 120kg (*full stack, PB!*)

*Close Grip Machine Rows;*

3x sets of 10 reps @ 200lb

*Machine Preacher Curls;*

2x failure sets @ 3/4 of stack. (huge forearm pump after 2nd set so knew best and finished, dont want anything pulled)

*
Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Decided to do a early session today, 12am lunch, wish i didnt lol. Started off alright but quickly ran out of steam. Usually train around 5pm when im more awake aswell as carbed up. Was starving at the gym and what energy i had quickly disappeared. Will try and finish off the session Saturday. Just tried to fit it a quick leg workout in as my training partner is away and ive had all afternoon off, so would be just sat at home bored and waiting for 5pm to come.

*Legs;*

*
*

*
Seated Calve Raises;*

12x 45kg

8x 65kg

8x 75kg

*Calve Raises Using Hack Squat Machine;*

12x 160kg

10x 200kg

8x 240kg

*Hack Squats;*

10x 80kg

8x 120kg

8x 120kg

*Done*, was shattered, feel myself drifting off to sleep ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

alittle behind on posts, not enough hours in the day sometimes ha.

last Friday, *Chest & Biceps;*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Press;*

12x 40kg ES

8x 60kg ES

6x 80kg ES

*Incline Press (Olly Smith);*

12x 60kg

8x 100kg

failure @ 100kg (did reps till i could only lift the bar a few inches above chest, totally exhausted)

*Seated DB Curls;*

failure @ 40lb DB

2x failure sets @ 50lb

*1-Arm Preacher Curls;*

8x 35lb

8x 40lb

6x 40lb (huge forearm pump)

*Machine Preacher Curls;*

2x failure sets at 1/4 stack (light weight high reps slow movements. Was near cramping after these)

*Done.*

Monday, *Shoulders & Tris;*

another early session, hate these, never feel like i have enough energy + i had a drinking session till early hours sunday morning, so was still dazed lol.

*Seated BB Press;*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

5x 90kg

*Seated DB Side Raises;*

10x 25lb

10x 30lb

10x 30b

*Machine Rear Delt;*

failure @ 3/4 stack

2x failure @ full stack.

*Cable Push Downs;*

8x 80lb

8x 100lb

4x 120lb (totally shattered)

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Back & Biceps;*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Pull Downs;*

12x 40kg ES

8x 60kg ES

6x 70kg ES

*
Lat Pull Downs (to the front);*

10x 80kg

8x 100kg

6x 110kg

Didnt full stack this week, grr.

*Close Grip Machine Rows;*

10x 200lb

10x 230lb

6x 230lb

*Seated DB Curls;*

10x 40lb DBs

2x failure sets @ 50lb (8-10 reps per arm)

*
Machine Preacher;*

2x failure sets at 3/4 stack (around 10 reps per set. Extra slow negatives)

*Done.*

Weighed 17.6. Hoovering around that mark at the moment. Need to focus more on keeping my diet at the weekend, sundays especially. Getting home at 3am from work on saturday/sunday morning and unwinding with some beers and alittle sniff. Sleep most of sunday so cal intake is low.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Unwinding with that lol I'd be up dry humping the missus. Your a big mofo keep getting the food in!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

subbed mate, looking good so far


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Unwinding with that lol I'd be up dry humping the missus. Your a big mofo keep getting the food in!


lol, missus stays up with me so plenty of dry humping. Just getting too much of a reg thing for the weekend, but after dealing with pi$$ed up idiots for 2 nights running u need drugs pmsl.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Good read mate....growing like a Dandelion in a Thunderstorm :thumbup1:


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Good luck clubber wouLd be interested to know what macros you shoot for each day?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

quick shoulder day today, training partner had limited time.

Seated Smith BB Press;

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

10x 90kg

Seated DB Side Raises;

12x 25lb DB

8x 35lb

8x 35lb

Cable Side Raises;

3x failure sets @ 1/4 stack.

Up Right Machine Rows (smith)

3x failure sets @ 40kg (10+ reps)

Rope Push Downs;

3x failure sets (unmarked weight, feckin hurt tho lol)

Done.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Back and Bi's*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Machine Rows;*

12x 40kg ES

8x 60kg ES

10x 80kg ES

*Hammer Strength Machine Pull Downs;*

10x 40kg ES

8x 60kg

10x 60kg (used straps)

*
Lat Pull Downs, Wide Grip;*

8x 75kg

8x 100kg (back exhausted now)

*Seated DB Curls;*

failure @ 45lb DB (around 8-10 reps)

failure @ 55lb

falure @ 55lb

*Done*, arms and forearms were pumped to the point anymore would strain something.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Legs;*

quick 30min session with 2 other mates.

*Calve Raises on Hack Squat;*

15x 140kg

15x 180kg

13x 220kg/484lb

*Leg Extensions;*

12x 1/4 stack

12x 3/4 stack

12x full stack

18x full stack, crippling!

*Hack Squats;*

10x 50kg

10x 80kg

legs totally pumped by this point, couldnt bend them.

*Done.*

Didnt run any of my usual pre-workout supps today, found its been suppressing my appetite alittle too much for post workout meal. Even without the supp energy levels were fine and dbol pump was huge  Needed a 10min break after training for legs to recover before trying to walk down two flights of stairs lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

well i havent eatten since Monday night. Both me and the missus caught the winter bug, or Novovirus. She was throwing up and crapping all night Monday, then i started doing the same early Tuesday morning. Struggling to keep anything down at the moment. Oohh what i wouldnt do to have a soild ****!

good bye cycle gains!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> well i havent eatten since Monday night. Both me and the missus caught the winter bug, or Novovirus. She was throwing up and crapping all night Monday, then i started doing the same early Tuesday morning. Struggling to keep anything down at the moment. Oohh what i wouldnt do to have a soild ****!
> 
> good bye cycle gains!


damn sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

proper dying mate!

had to get my folks to bring me and the missus a food parcel round cus we had no food or Lucoazde in the house. Felt like some fecking refugee! lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> proper dying mate!
> 
> had to get my folks to bring me and the missus a food parcel round cus we had no food or Lucoazde in the house. Felt like some fecking refugee! lol


sorry mate that made me chuckle a bit, but hope ya get over it before xmas


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear your feeling shiz buddy, just extend the cycle and double the dosages to catch up again on the two missed days... :thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

even the bulb in the bedroom blew and didnt have a replacement. Spent last night trying to eat dry food in candle light lol. Got a Sainsburys and Tesco Express across the street but couldnt risk going, just incase i got cut short. Could have taken my sick bucket with me i suppose lol.

spent alll day today deep cleaning the house. Everything has been bleached. Should burn everything TBH, virus has crippled both of us.

doubt i'll be going back to the gym before xmas now. Got extra hours on the doors starting tomorrow and TBF i dont want to go and infect others as its highly contagious. Worst thing to do is spread it.

might knock the cycle on the head now, start a cruise in Jan.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

reports say it does only last a few days tho but as you say it knocks ya for six


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> reports say it does only last a few days tho but as you say it knocks ya for six


yeah, proper KO's you. I was sat on the toilet liquid crapping, followed by being sick in the sink next to me :thumb:

just stayed there, wasnt any point moving cus id be back within a few mins.

feel sorry for familys, be horrible for kids.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

too much info mate  but yeh funny enough I thought the same about kids getting it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> too much info mate  but yeh funny enough I thought the same about kids getting it


too much info would be the picture of my first solid poo in days lol. Its gotta be close now! lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> too much info would be the picture of my first solid poo in days lol. Its gotta be close now! lol


:laugh:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

In for this log...


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Me and the kids had that novovirus last Xmas..completely wiped the family out for a week.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

CJ said:


> Me and the kids had that novovirus last Xmas..completely wiped the family out for a week.


apparently cases are up 83% this year over last. Know loads thats had it. Trouble is most that have it are still going to work or training, spreading it everywhere.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Clubber Lang said:


> apparently cases are up 83% this year over last. Know loads thats had it. Trouble is most that have it are still going to work or training, spreading it everywhere.


Spreads like wildfire buddy...

Our kids school have said that all children off school sick have to have 2 days clear before they come back.

Not sure if the body builds a tolerance once it's had it..bloody hope so


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

well it seems the Factory Shutdown chaos has started early. Was working last night and was a complete sauage fest. Everyone wasted and fighting every where! Had two pikeys kick off inside my place with a group, who the pikeys were unaware was the local boxing club ha, and had to drag them out. One pikey was giving me crap about loosing his £800 watch to which i said it wasnt my problem, only for him to throw a right hook at me. Luckly i saw it coming a million miles away and ducked it to which he then tried to start wrestling with me, all 5ft 8 & 12 stone of him lol. He ended up hanging onto my leg trying to lift me up before i sent him flying into a wall like a rag doll and smashing his ribcage with a trusty right upper cut. He let go after that  Saw red and nearly floored all 4 of his mates but they actually legged it lol, and i dont run.

today is going to so much worse. Was supposed to start at 8pm, but been moved to 5pm due to all of last nights incidents. Had an hours worth of paperwork to fill in and possible trip to cop shop for interviews, grrr !!

todays pre-work blend;



















.....fcuk'um!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> well it seems the Factory Shutdown chaos has started early. Was working last night and was a complete sauage fest. Everyone wasted and fighting every where! Had two pikeys kick off inside my place with a group, who the pikeys were unaware was the local boxing club ha, and had to drag them out. One pikey was giving me crap about loosing his £800 watch to which i said it wasnt my problem, only for him to throw a right hook at me. Luckly i saw it coming a million miles away and ducked it to which he then tried to start wrestling with me, all 5ft 8 & 12 stone of him lol. He ended up hanging onto my leg trying to lift me up before i sent him flying into a wall like a rag doll and smashing his ribcage with a trusty right upper cut. He let go after that  Saw red and nearly floored all 4 of his mates but they actually legged it lol, and i dont run.
> 
> today is going to so much worse. Was supposed to start at 8pm, but been moved to 5pm due to all of last nights incidents. Had an hours worth of paperwork to fill in and possible trip to cop shop for interviews, grrr !!
> 
> ...


never been bright some of them :laugh:, how ya feeling now mate


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> even the bulb in the bedroom blew and didnt have a replacement. Spent last night trying to eat dry food in candle light lol. Got a Sainsburys and Tesco Express across the street but couldnt risk going, just incase i got cut short. Could have taken my sick bucket with me i suppose lol.
> 
> spent alll day today deep cleaning the house. Everything has been bleached. Should burn everything TBH, virus has crippled both of us.
> 
> ...


Just had what you did, 5 days for me so knocked cycle on head and switching to peps :laugh:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

well its been 17 days since i last went to the gym! Hopefully will get a session in tomorrow, with a fresh 'cruising' cycle started Monday, tho ive already been on 100mg Var ED for the last week or so.

God knows what weight ive lost. Winter bug got rid of all my cycle gains and havent been on a decent diet since. Missing meals, funny hours on the doors, not getting up till mid afternoon and just getting lazy TBH. Even left my chest and back hair grow to the point were ive got hear coming out the top of my t-shirts around my neck lol. That def needs sorting before training!

Doorwork hasnt been too bad this Xmas and NYs too. Seems alot of the dickheads either stayed home for NY or went away for it. Was busy, very busy, but hardly any trouble so went well.

new Cruise Cycle is 1ml Testex 250mg EW with 100mg Var ED.

Decided to try BD.eu 50mg Var instead of ROHMs. Theyre new to my source and cheaper, so thought id try them. Theyre well pressed tablets, very clean looking, near zero speckles in the tablets too, so mixed well. Been using 100mg for near tw0 weeks, just to try and hold some weight after my winter bug. Have kept some shape so see what happens when i finally get back into the gym and start training and eatting right again.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

first day back at the gym today, last trained 14th december i think. Novovirus wiped me out totally. Havent eatten right since, everything messed up.

struggled with stamina badly today. Didnt try to lift what i usually could, knew it wouldnt happen. Just treating this week as a warm up with training. Need to get my diet and meal timings back on track as they went out the window during Xmas. Late nights, lie in's, being lazy, being smashed lol, food intake was extremly poor.

weigh myself again today, starting weight for me cycle. 15st 13lb ! Shocking ha

going to use 80mg DS dbol ED for four weeks with 1000mg pharma Testex 250 EW. Hopefully soon get back up to at least 17st again. Seems miles away tho!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good luck getting ya gains back


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

well ive had alittle insomina since Monday, only had a few hours sleep over the last few days. Unsure whether its down to the fact ive ran out of Zops and on a 'come down', or just my body clock thats alittle messed up as this is my first week back at work, either way its been [email protected] lol. Felt like crap yesterday morning, was that tired i struggled walking in a straight line, and could feel myself drifting off when driving, scary. Got some sleeping tabs from the chemist today so will have a tablet tonight and hopefully KO myself gently.

Testex is working a treat already. Only need 3 days on but cant get rid of boners lol. Looks like a thick oil when drawing, but jabs very smooth and have zero PIP. Think i'll do EOD jabs.

aching like feck too. Only been to the gym twice and my whole body is aching lol, a good feeling tho. Look well skinny yesterday when training infront of a mirror, traps look like they've disappeared ha. Will work on those!

diet is getting back upto speed aswell. Feels like ive got worms so intake is good. Need to increase it tho and pack some quick weight back on!

also started to jab some GH. Did 8iu last night and will do the same now on training days, so 4x per week.

first leg sesh tomorrow since mid December, gonna be sore end of week!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good to see ya getting back to normal almost


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

weigh myself later, see if i put anything on. Was 15st 13 on Monday, i best be over 16st or i'll cry! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just finished my first training week this year since getting that Novovirus in mid Decemeber.

weighed in at a poor 15st 13lb Monday, and today i weigh..............16st 6lb ! whoop!

Put on 7lb's in 5 days!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

weighed in at 16st 10lbs today. Put on another 4lbs since last Friday, so thats 11lbs gained in 10 days :beer: Be back upto and over my 17st mark in no time...i hope ha

will get this week out the way and will start writing down lifts and weights again. Just giving myself 2 weeks to break back into things.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> weighed in at 16st 10lbs today. Put on another 4lbs since last Friday, so thats 11lbs gained in 10 days :beer: Be back upto and over my 17st mark in no time...i hope ha
> 
> will get this week out the way and will start writing down lifts and weights again. Just giving myself 2 weeks to break back into things.


Good going mate glad to see the weight going back on!How you feeling in the gym?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Good going mate glad to see the weight going back on!How you feeling in the gym?


cheers bud.

feeling great, fresh and focused. Stamina is still down but its coming back.

managed to get my diet back to, or close to, normal again. Timings, weighing food etc, its all falling into place. Had a few cheat meals but thats just to help lift my weight alittle quicker and feel better mentally. I dont feel myself unless im 17st +


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> cheers bud.
> 
> feeling great, fresh and focused. Stamina is still down but its coming back.
> 
> managed to get my diet back to, or close to, normal again. Timings, weighing food etc, its all falling into place. Had a few cheat meals but thats just to help lift my weight alittle quicker and feel better mentally. I dont feel myself unless im 17st +


Good to hear,always the worst bit getting back into it!How old is your avi and what condition are you in just now compared to that out of interest?Without @rse licking you do have the kind of physique in your avi that I'm aiming for.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

think my avi was early last year. When did Wildcat release theyre 800mg range? I jumped on their Equitren 800 when it first came out and took the the pic end of cycle.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

latest picture update, according to my missus...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I think she's been too generous there


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> I think she's been too generous there


generous with lumps? extra fingers? lol least shes got my GH gut right pmsl


----------

